# How to password protect access to AirPort Utility?



## Silks (Dec 4, 2011)

I know how to manage the network's password, but I also want to prevent other users on this shared Windows computer, or other computers (mostly Macs) on this network, from opening AirPort Utility and changing their settings.
I thought at one time I had to enter a password to get into Airport Utility, but I can't find that now, so maybe I was remembering wrong. Is this possible?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 4, 2011)

There's two passwords that you set up on the Airport Base Station.
One is the network password, which is used to protect access to the wireless network, that's the password that you need when connecting to the wireless network.
The other is the password protecting the Airport Base Station, which protects the base station configuration. If you don't want anyone who uses the network changing the wireless settings, then that's the password that you need to apply (or change)
Use your Airport Utility to change your Airport Base Station password.
There's no password to prevent using the Airport Utility, but there is for accessing the base station configuration pages, which is what you need to change.  I recommend that you have a Base Station password that you don't use for anything else.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 4, 2011)

This video Using Airport Utility. So just launch /Applications/Utilities/Airport Utility and it will walk you through setting up the Extreme and setting a password. Just remember there will be a password to access the Extreme and another password to setup wireless security (use WPA2 Personal for the best wireless security).


----------

